# Unbekannte Wuchsobjekte....



## rumbalotte (28. Aug. 2017)

Moin zusammen,

was macht sich hier vom Wald in Richtung unseres Gartens breit?  ca. 1,5 m hoch und voller Bienen und Hummelchen in den rosa Blüten.  Ausserdem ein Baum/Busch mit weißen Blüten....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Aug. 2017)

Moin, 

bei den beiden letzten Bildern handelt es sich um __ Springkraut (vermutlich Drüsiges Springkraut). Ganz schnell entfernen, bevor die Kapseln platzen und die Samen im ganzen Garten verstreuen! 

Den Strauch mit den weißen Blüten habe ich auch – mir wurde gesagt, dass das ein __ Hartriegel sei.


----------



## rumbalotte (28. Aug. 2017)

HAllo Kathrin,

danke für die schnelle Antwort....Dann werde ich meine Freizeit zukünftig mit Rausrupfen verbringen :-(


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei den beiden letzten Bildern handelt es sich um __ Springkraut (vermutlich Drüsiges Springkraut). Ganz schnell entfernen, bevor die Kapseln platzen und die Samen im ganzen Garten verstreuen!



Hi, 

bringt aber nur was wenn man das Zeug auch außerhalb des Gartenzauns abrasiert, die Samen werden mehr als 5m weit geschleudert

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, bloß weg damit, sonst hast Du den ganzen Garten voll!


----------



## Anja W. (28. Aug. 2017)

Naja, nun macht mal nicht so ne Panik 

Im Bad Segeberger Garten hatte ich eine Ecke damit. Mein Vermieter nannte es immer die Pest. Es befand sich zwischen Haus und Weg und bis auf einige Pflanzen blieb es dort auch. Es war toll, die unglaublich vielen Hummeln zu beobachten. Das ganze Gartenstück hat gebrummt. 

Ich weiß, die Pflanzen gehören hier nicht her und breiten sich in der Natur zu sehr aus. Aber schön sind sie trotzdem


----------



## rumbalotte (29. Aug. 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ja, schön sind sie, Bienen und Hummeln finde ich auch super aber.......vor zwei Jahren waren es nur einige vereinzelte Pflanzen im Wald und mittlerweile sind ca. 300 qm zugewuchert...also:  Weg damit


----------

